# Nugg Photos



## trillions of atoms (Sep 1, 2006)

some of these crosses were made from backrosses and outcrosses of decendants of  beans, sent to me 4-5 yrs ago. aome have ak-47, g13, ww, wwbb,c-99, hp, bb, andbubbleicious. i have a few seed mixes that ive just croseed and recrossed big moms and big boys with when i foud good parantege. i use to grow 50-6o plants at a time but now ive moved where i have family over constantly i am no longer able to do so....now i have a super stealth grow coming up- pics later.


heres a few i have a bunch more, pipes and garden shots- etc.

all grown under a 250watt HPS.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 1, 2006)

awesome shots....some fine looking buds you got there...looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks lady...as soon as the gallerys up ill upload all my garden shots from yrs ago until now


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 2, 2006)

*Those are some killer looking buds man. Can't wait to see more pics.  *


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 2, 2006)

NOYCE, my buddy upstairs has the same scale. I like the crystal content.


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 3, 2006)

it doesnt look too bomb but it looks fine.  what strain is that man


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 3, 2006)

wow nice job there. looks like you know your shit. keep it up and keep smokin!

cabby


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 3, 2006)

the bud on the scales is a long flowering saviva dom.... pineapple widow. the smell taste and potency totally outweighed the lower yeild....

i crossed a female sativa-dom real macoy with a male sativa ww. 

the crystal content was amazing  on that strain although more wispy then my i-doms.....she tasted of sweet sweet noxious pineapple with a sour undertone when smoked, or when the nuggs were squeezed. the pos cam doesnt even do any of my nuggs justice.

ive got more photos i will upload to show you some pretty frosty buds.

im sure my buds would be alot bigger if i was vegging longer and had a bigger light....but this 250 does me fine on final yeild and density of finished product  considering a short flower times-

more dense then usual w a smaller light like i have as i keep my lightsuper low and "stem pinch" (what i call it- or supercroping) hard all throughtout there lifecycle so i have minimial strech anyway keeping all buds closer to the light.




thanks everyone for the props....more pics soon to come!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 3, 2006)

well im tryin to edic pis on but ill just repost some more-


the smaller plants were 1 wk veg from seed, the other is canna butter n brownies, the close ups are of the wp brfore final manicure-, the smaller buds are ww clones flowered right after root- some are close ups of unmanicured bud but its was good weed top view is a top pic of cola off an afghan cross.... a  small portion of a garden shot of some ww juicy fruit and trainwerck among others....  and a fat man on a lil moped.

enjoy! TOA


----------



## rockydog (Sep 3, 2006)

looking nice man. Did you flower from the beginning?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 3, 2006)

well, some after a week of 24/0...others 2 weeks....the trained plants in the garden shot were 3-4 weeks veg when i wasnt doing an sog. all have great potency.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 4, 2006)

*Wow man nice shots. How much did that bad boy in the first pic weigh?  *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2006)

that plant was over an oz dry....the clones and even my bean crosses that i start from seed usually yeild me around a half oz to 3/4 of an oz per plant started flower with only a week veg. the lil bigger ones  in the first pics are 2 weeks veg and weigh from just under an oz, up to an oz and a half. when i veg for 3-4 weeks and train them...i usually get 2-3 oz per plant. the bigger plants take up more room but yeild good....i find it easier to clone and sog (even from seed)-for a week veg and have 10- 20 clones/ seedlings in there finishing in (most of the idoms) a week over 2 months... then veging for a month then having to flower out even longer and having under 10 because of crowding.


i get an extra crop in easily just by saving one week per month in veg time


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 9, 2006)

here are some more pics...... just for anyone wanting more.garden pic w blueberry ww sativa- nuggs curing- some glass headies pieces, fire nuggs....baby twin headed (natural) hash plant youngan ,   juicyfruit 3 weeks veg and 3 weeks into flower..... my rosehair terantula.... nother 150 dollar bowl...smokey mountian view and a retard w his car.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 9, 2006)

nice shots thanks for sharing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2006)

*Nice pics and strains man. I like your spider.   What does that sucker eat? *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 10, 2006)

he eats crickets, lizards, and even pinky mice!


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2007)

that dude on the motorbike has got to be _*TWO*_trillionsofatoms, ehh?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 23, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Wow man nice shots. How much did that bad boy in the first pic weigh?  *


Lol, how much did that bad boy on the moped weigh?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 23, 2007)

lmfao hic and bomb.... idk but i feel bad for the suspension  shocks on that fugger 

ive got some more pics imma upload today... so bear w me.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Well looks like TOA is just plain showin off ..... mr JR DEPUTY ASSISTANT HALL MONITOR...lmao nice pics .. lets see something new


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 28, 2007)

If it were me, I'd delete that one picture in the first post of you taking the picture of that big bud.  One should never post pictures of themself.  

Second row down, middle pix.


----------



## AddicteD2daHerb (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow those pics look nice first time grower here hoping to grow some stuff like that in the near future what do they taste like?


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 30, 2016)

:cool2:


----------

